
User registration REST API, based on django-rest-framework - pplonski86
https://github.com/apragacz/django-rest-registration
======
BryanGiese
Nice. Lightweight and in Python. FusionAuth has something similar that is
Python3 compatible with more features. Just have to balance out what you need.

